# Are sublimation coating fluids available in white?



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Has anyone ever come across a sublimation coating fluid, that comes in white, rather than the usual two part clear fluid?*

*Alternatively has anyone attempted to colour the clear fluid, with reasonable results? Am thinking that perhaps polyester, or polymer based paint may possibly work.*

*Any input would be greatly appreciated.  *


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> *Hi. Has anyone ever come across a sublimation coating fluid, that comes in white, rather than the usual two part clear fluid?*
> 
> *Alternatively has anyone attempted to colour the clear fluid, with reasonable results? Am thinking that perhaps polyester, or polymer based paint may possibly work.*
> 
> *Any input would be greatly appreciated.  *


Hello 
Yes you have white coating but just as white background you have to after coating with white to use clear coat. You cant use polymer paint because there are for furniture and cant be heated above 100 C.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Thanks for your response. What I actually want to do, is to coat the reverse side of some Unisub products. Their jewellery blanks for some absurd reason only come coated on one side? The front panel looks good, but the bare metal on the back simply doesn't look right. *


----------



## vescera (Jul 24, 2007)

DREAMGLASS said:


> *Hi. Thanks for your response. What I actually want to do, is to coat the reverse side of some Unisub products. Their jewellery blanks for some absurd reason only come coated on one side? The front panel looks good, but the bare metal on the back simply doesn't look right. *


Yes I know what are you talking, even if is that bare metal side coat with clear film transfer will be ugly, so first you have to coat with white than with clear. If you from USA go here they have white coat Liquid polyester sublimation blanks coating for sublimation and sublimation blanks

all the best


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Hi. Had a look at the link you kindly provided. Sadly they only ship within the USA. *


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

DREAMGLASS said:


> *Hi. Has anyone ever come across a sublimation coating fluid, that comes in white, rather than the usual two part clear fluid?*
> 
> *Alternatively has anyone attempted to colour the clear fluid, with reasonable results? Am thinking that perhaps polyester, or polymer based paint may possibly work.*
> 
> *Any input would be greatly appreciated.  *


If you add white pigment to the clear coating, when you sublimate it results in a very pastel faded look. This is why clear needs to be sprayed on top of the white.

If you want to experiment with tinting the clear polymer, you can go to any marine paint supply and buy white pigment. Usually this is used to tint epoxy gel coat. Some automotive paint suppliers (for commercial body shops) will carry this as well.

Here is an example of one brand...

EVERCOAT PIGMENT COLORING AGENTS - Fillers & Additives by Discount Marine Supplies


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Realistically, I think I'm going to have to try a few things out Mike. There are lots of resin pigments available on the Internet, so I'll have to experiment with different things I guess.*


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi. For those are wondering what effect you get when using clear sublimation fluid, I have attached a photo to show typical results.

A small piece of 6cm x 6cm jewellers brass was coated with sublimation coating, using a very soft 1" jewellers brush to drag the lines from the fluid. This was done in a relatively dust free environment. Although touch dry after a few hours, the brass was left for a few days to allow the coating to fully cure. The metal was pressed (metal side up) at 410 degrees F, for one full minute, at medium pressure.

The colours actually came out much better than expected, when you consider it is pressed onto a gold/brass background, rather than the usual white. Although the photo doesn't show it well, it actually gives an almost 3D effect with real depth of field. Look slightly to the left of the subjects right ear and you will observe a small blemish in the coating. There are a few more on there too. Although the coating is 99 percent perfect, the one percent that is flawed, is quite noticeable.

Hope this is of use to someone.


----------



## jittutodi11 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi!

I am Jitendra, Just seen you posting on t-shirtforums.com about sublimation coating.

I want to know what is the process for using this sublimation coating. and where i can get this. 

Is this is suaitable for fabric too.

my e-mail ID is [email protected]

thanks


----------

